# Post your XC Race Rigs



## Sd.Kfz.182 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Tricky17 (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## Knuckledraggerz (Mar 20, 2008)

Oi!


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

*Newest*

Newest addition to the stable. Climbs like a dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## curtlo29 (Oct 24, 2007)

View attachment Curtlo.pdf


View attachment curtlo8.pdf


View attachment Curtlo Weight.pdf


View attachment curtlo5.pdf


My race rig.


----------



## mf9point8 (Feb 20, 2004)

my 9.8


----------



## Overkill (Mar 28, 2004)

Here's one of mine:


----------



## Overkill (Mar 28, 2004)

*I'll try that again...*

Here's one of my race bikes


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Ill soon be replacing the porky fox for an 04 SID World Cup. Should bring it down to 22 and change.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

The aftermath of my first race last month. Not really a dedicated race rig just yet, but it is a work in progress:









Right now she's all cleaned up and ready for the upcoming urban MTB race...she's looking pretty mean with her new slicks.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*My new baby..*

The fastest bike I've ever been on by far....


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the Yeti

Same ol race bikes..

04 Spider updated with 08 front and rear suspension(note new 08 32mm Sid fork and big fat fast 400gm 2.25 FFreds ) 22.5lbs in race trim. I love this bike. 
















04 XTC hybrid. 20.2lb. Has F80X fork now.








Backup FS(use it mostly for training and 12hr solo). With my best wheels/tires/saddle-post/pedals its mid 23lb. Light enough.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*XC and Endurance race bike....*


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Sid*



Duckman said:


> I like the Yeti
> 
> Same ol race bikes..
> 
> 04 Spider updated with 08 front and rear suspension(note new 08 32mm Sid fork ) 22.5lbs in race trim. I love this bike.


I didn't think the SID's were out yet. How do you like it?


----------



## Menzo (Nov 24, 2007)

Alma and Rip


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

used2Bhard said:


> I didn't think the SID's were out yet. How do you like it?


They are barely out. Every place I found them are priced $600+ for the non-poplock Race. This website has the more $ poplock version for $470!!??  
They have white too.
https://edinabike.com/page.cfm?PageID=62&action=details&sku=FK6134

4 ounces less weight then my Reba Race. Completely diff fork tho. 









Feels just like the Reba. Which is good.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Duckman said:


> non-poplock Race. This website has the more $ poplock version for $470!!??


That seems too good to be true! :eekster: I want. My credit card tells me no though.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

used2bhard, 
that yeti is awesome. that is all.


----------



## sprocketjockey9 (Jul 18, 2006)

08 Superfly, XC and Endurance Racing Rig


----------



## System (Mar 27, 2007)

And mine, less than a week old


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thanks*



Broseph said:


> used2bhard,
> that yeti is awesome. that is all.


Thanks..she rides as good as she looks!


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

my mouth is watering!


----------



## dominicSC (Jan 22, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

There's mine, everything left is on the way with the exception of cranks and pedals.

Nice rigs guys, that lime green durin is sweet.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

Upandatem said:


> There's mine, everything left is on the way with the exception of cranks and pedals.
> 
> Nice rigs guys, that lime green durin is sweet.


is that where it sleeps?


----------



## JasonJ (May 23, 2004)

Here's my new El Santo. I won't win any races this year but at least I'll look good bringing up the rear! 

JJ


----------



## JustusA (Nov 9, 2007)

Scalpel 08 Team Issue, modified. It's crazy fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Ooops*

Forgot about #2. I'm gonna be splitting some race time between the Yeti and this beast. I've been riding SS for a while, but have yet to race one.


----------



## mezzanine (Sep 6, 2004)

*My two.*



















Only done a few races with them but so far it has been a blast!


----------



## stillhardtailing (Apr 17, 2007)

My old race bike is an XTC just like this but with a SID world cup, Crossmax SL, and full XTR 960. Wt. 20.9 lbs. My new bike is an '08 S-Works Epic. Upgrades include: Syntase stem and bar, 4ti beaters, KCM sl chain, Stan's alum rotors, and RR (F)/ Crow (R) tires. Wt. 22.0 lbs. The Epic is is way faster everywhere except climbing paved and smooth fire roads. The rotating weights are about the same with extra coming from the Fox F100, .6 lbs, and the rear suspension, .5 lbs. I guess I need a new screen name.


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

2007 Epic Expert below, with a couple of modifications (Crossmax SL, carbon handlebar).

By the way, some advice - would it be wise to put a Talas on here? I'd like to use the 140mm travel for more technical races, like Downieville, etc. However, someone advised me that the 140mm on an Epic may crack the head tube since it was not meant for that particular angle. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

My new toy: Just built it up tonight. Sorry for the crappy pic! 21.5lbs as she sits.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

heres my gunnar rockhound. 36t 1x9. perfect. the future holds a new sid team and a new wheelset.
steel is real.


----------



## bn_acyclist (Jun 6, 2006)

*21.5 lbs. and she goes as fast as I can pedal her.*


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is my race rig.


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2006)

Bit of an old pic, i've changed a few things since, but you get the idea 










May try an older SID next to save a few more grams. 21lbs at the moment. I'm 138lbs so shouldn't find a SID too flexy.


----------



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

Upandatem said:


> There's mine, everything left is on the way with the exception of cranks and pedals.
> 
> Nice rigs guys, that lime green durin is sweet.


That's pure love for a bike right there :thumbsup:


----------



## slyboots (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is mine:

























The only difference of my current setup from the photos is a -20 degree stem.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice F2! I've got a Furio that I'll be posting a pic soon. What size Schwalbe are you running?


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

I find it funny that in all these pictures, only two bikes are properly filthy.  
On that bombshell, here is my sparkling clean Kona Hei Hei, and much like JasonJ said, unless the finish of my bike can blind everyone else, I'll be lookin' good bringing up the rear :thumbsup:


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

*Heres mine*

24ish pounds, for endurance and xc racing


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

nice bike. seems like it would be a little lighter than 24lbs. though.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a picture of my bike. It's currently 26 pounds with these tires, bottle cages, cateye, a 400 gram seat, and some mud. I should have the weight down to 25 pounds soon though. "Steel is real, but heavy"


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*Nice signature*



Rod said:


> It's currently 26 pounds... I should have the weight down to 25 pounds soon though.


Why bother? Are you hoping to increase performance?

Regardless of what you may read in the _weight weenies forum_... the key to improvement is not equipment,but fitness and skills. -Friel


----------



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

> Regardless of what you may read in the weight weenies forum... the key to improvement is not equipment,but fitness and skills. -Friel


Well said


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

rkj__ said:


> Regardless of what you may read in the _weight weenies forum_... the key to improvement is not equipment,but fitness and skills. -Friel


rkj__ races his bike fully kitted out as seen in this thread, and it could easily double as a boat anchor; yet he is one of the fastest riders I've met, and gives riders on bikes weighing 5, even 10 pounds less a serious challenge. I honestly don't know how he does it  Must be that whole thing about fitness and skills...


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Broseph said:


> nice bike. seems like it would be a little lighter than 24lbs. though.


Its a 22inch 29er, thats about as light as i can go before I start to blow things up


----------



## zenboy99 (Feb 2, 2007)

My two options on race day.


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 15, 2008)

I picked this up on closeout 2 weeks ago. I'm going to put it on a diet. Slowly switch out the XT stuff for XTR. And get some lighter wheels. Already ordered a lighter saddle. Still working on getting the fit dialed in. Going with a negative rise stem.


----------



## slyboots (Sep 16, 2005)

dynamic213 said:


> Nice F2! I've got a Furio that I'll be posting a pic soon. What size Schwalbe are you running?


Thanks 
Those are 2.25. Really like them. I used to be riding/racing a Scalpel, but now I much prefer a HT with fatter tires.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I"m a 127lb female and race on a 30lb bike! I really got to start switching some stuff out to cut the weight I guess. Maybe I'll start with the wheels next month


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

rkj__ said:


> Why bother? Are you hoping to increase performance?
> 
> Regardless of what you may read in the _weight weenies forum_... the key to improvement is not equipment,but fitness and skills. -Friel


LOL! I like the humor.

I can drop it down to 25 pounds with very little money, that's the bike's weight stock. I don't see the point in lugging around excess weight if I don't have to and if it's affordable. To clarify affordable I'm a college student so I'm not upgrading much. The panaracers are slow rolling compared to my mibros I plan on mounting soon. I will probably run my first race without changing anything. If I can drop a pound relatively easy I don't see I shouldn't even though if I lose a race over a pound I have bigger problems. I going to change my signature to your improved quote. Edit: I don't believe I have enough room for the improved quote, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Marshal Dillon (Oct 8, 2006)

My race rig...


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

My race rig, more so for endurance races than xc, weighing in at a very sturdy 23.5 lbs. I've only had it for 2 weeks now.


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

Asbury said:


> My race rig, more so for endurance races than xc, weighing in at a very sturdy 23.5 lbs. I've only had it for 2 weeks now.


your bike is beautifull...we ordered one for a customer a few weeks ago and when it came in everything stopped for about an hour for us to check it out. the thing seems to be super stiff and its based off the asr which is already an awesome bike. how do you like it so far?


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's my 2006 Cannondale currently sitting at 24.8lbs. Hopefully with Stan's tubless conversion pared with a set of Kenda Karmas, I should be able to get it down to 24lbs even.


----------



## Asbury (Oct 26, 2006)

nubcake said:


> your bike is beautifull...we ordered one for a customer a few weeks ago and when it came in everything stopped for about an hour for us to check it out. the thing seems to be super stiff and its based off the asr which is already an awesome bike. how do you like it so far?


Thanks, I need to get some more pictures of it. I've put almost 500 miles on it now and I love it. It's acceleration and cornering abilities are simply brilliant. It just begs to be ridden fast. Yeti has done it again, they just need to get more of them out there.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Loading them up into the van Friday night around 3:30


















This raw bike ended up finishing first in the ex 30-39 class on the riders 2nd ever mtb ride...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

SuspectDevice said:


> This raw bike ended up finishing first in the ex 30-39 class on the riders 2nd ever mtb ride...


thats what i call a fast roadie on a lame course.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> thats what i call a fast roadie on a lame course.


It's what I call someone who knows how to drive a bike...


----------



## norwoodrider4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats the dry roads, wet trails syndrome, only mountain bikers seem to get it, and roadies have much more time to get their fitness up when their riding isnt closed off due to wetness


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

thats some seriously nice machinary !


----------



## frequent crasher (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's mine. A little heavy at 25lbs but any more weight loss would require serious money spent.


----------



## jeffkenn (Sep 14, 2003)

Here is mine...


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

7843g:


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

mete said:


> 7843g


That's seriously light, Mete.

My tough guy rig at 10,850g.....


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice bike! I think you'd qualify in the weight weenie section. Mind listing out the parts?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (Feb 25, 2004)

My Stevens Manic Race Rig


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine appears to be the oldest of the bunch so far (how old is the gunnar rockhound further up the page?), a now fully rebuilt/upgraded 1997 Kona Kilauea ready for another 11 years fo abuse:









Steel lasts.


----------



## pimpy (Jul 7, 2004)

*wow*



used2Bhard said:


> The fastest bike I've ever been on by far....


stunning bike!
is the saddle height fixed or can you adjust it a little bit?


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

*Nice Zaskar!*



smithy said:


> Bit of an old pic, i've changed a few things since, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me hopeful for mine...have you extrapolated the frame weight?

My Zaskar Expert, with WCS flat bar, foam grips, WCS bar ends, Ritchey Pedals, and Python AirLite 2.1's came in at 25.75 on the scale. Nice to think I can get it under 22lbs at some point...with V's...


----------



## livinlite (Apr 25, 2008)

mete said:


> 7843g:


Man that bike is pretty. Doesn't look like anything too stupid light either...love the stealth looks...


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

Photograph said:


> Mine appears to be the oldest of the bunch so far (how old is the gunnar rockhound further up the page?), a now fully rebuilt/upgraded 1997 Kona Kilauea ready for another 11 years fo abuse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size Kenda Karmas you got there?


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

dynamic213 said:


> What size Kenda Karmas you got there?


Those are 2.0s on Mavic x517 rims, I usually run a Michelin Taiga 1.95 on the front when it's dry out with a Michelin Savane 1.95 in the rear. I'm on my last pair this year and it's damn near impossible to find new one of either model now, at least the Karma's are a worthy replacment.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thanks*



pimpy said:


> stunning bike!
> is the saddle height fixed or can you adjust it a little bit?


Once you cut the mast, you have sets of spacers that you can add or subtract to adjust the height. You have 1 inch total adjustment. Yeti wil also be coming out with different clamps that will add or subtract more height if you need it.

Here's a better photo since we are doing the porn thing here...


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey, I live in Michigan, we don't really *need* suspension for most of our races. In this pic, the bike weighed about 18 pounds and 1 ounce.


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

Beautiful bike! Pretty much exactly what I'm aiming for. Out of interest, what frame are you using? Any chance of a spec list?



mete said:


> 7843g:


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's mine...


----------



## stillhardtailing (Apr 17, 2007)

How do you like those Furious Fred's? I'm concidering using one in the rear for sandy courses.


----------



## slyboots (Sep 16, 2005)

Bullit_cn said:


> Here's mine...


That's one BEAUTIFUL bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Fwiw, I've raced the 2.25 version twice to date. Once was in SW Ga with some sandy sections. They rocked. Worked awesome in the sand, as well as dampish loamy soil(perfect conditions basically). That day I ended up winning my Sport class, so they couldn't be too bad..(3 weekends ago). 2 weekends ago it was a mud slog to a degree..and they were dangerous to say the least. Duh.


----------



## recording master (Oct 30, 2007)

My Race Day Weapon. Kona Kula Supreme. 18lbs of Fun!










My backup bike. Schwinn Homegrown.


----------



## vans380 (Sep 11, 2005)

Sweet Homegrown, man. Love the older ones with the checkered flag design.


----------



## upsidedown1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is my Epic. As pictured 23.8lbs.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

stillhardtailing said:


> How do you like those Furious Fred's? I'm concidering using one in the rear for sandy courses.


I love the Furious Freds, but I'm having issues with the front one sealing up. I am currently running the non-UST version tubelessly with NoTubes sealant. I wouldn't recommend this set up to people, I would recommend getting the UST version if you want to run them sans tubes. They handle really well in dry conditions. I have another set of wheels with Geax Barro Mud 1.7's on them in case it's wet on raceday.


----------



## tainted (Oct 31, 2004)

here's mine. having a race bike doesn't mean it gets raced. maybe next year, hahaha.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's mine. Probably more of a trail bike by design, but I find it races well enough for my needs.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

sprocketjockey9 said:


> 08 Superfly, XC and Endurance Racing Rig


do you mind me asking how much your build cost? i test rode one this past weekend and was told ~$3300. it will most likely be my race bike for 2009 race season...pending prior approval from the "accounting department".


----------



## harry_the_ripper (Nov 4, 2006)

speclist:
Frame: American Eagle Lightning, size XL
shock: Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
rear mech: SRAM X.O anniversary, medium cage
front mech: SRAM X-Gen
shifters: SRAM 5.0 1999 twisters
headset: integrated Cane Creek
stem: Easton EA50
bars: Ritchey Comp
brakes: Magura Marta 160/160
rims: Rigida/Weinmann ZAC2000
spokes: DT Swiss RVS silver 2.0
hubs: shimano 485
cassette 7-speed cassette Shimano Deore LX 11-28
fork: Marzocchi MX comp 2006 85mm
pedals: Shimano PD-M520
saddle: Selle Italia SLR
seatpost: 400mm no-name
crank: FSA Afterburner
tires: Schwalbe Fast Fred light 2.0
barends: pro alloy SL
bottlecage: Specialized Ribcage MTB
total weight: 12,3 kg

I'm looking at several upgrades to get the weight down, but as a 15-year-old with no sponsors or willing-to-pay parents it's quite expensive


----------



## Strykar (Mar 15, 2007)

i dont have any good images but im working on it. i have a 2008 trek 6000. its pretty much stock except for the cane creek s-3 headset, carbon fiber spacers, and a bunch of bontrager race lite stuff.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

05 Attitude about 19lbs as pictured. I'm going to run a yet-to-be-determined rigid fork for most of the season, saving the marathon for endurance stuff. Tossed the granny gear(after the pic) and am using a med cage XT Shadow dérailleur and Thumbies, solid shiftin'! As posted elsewhere, the XT 775 brake levers are awesome. I need a new seat and have a Thomson post to replace the Bonty....and I need some new pedals....


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Just got a new rig after a two year hiatus from racing...


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

*Singlespeed Race Bike*

Frame: Gary Fisher Rig
Fork: Fox G2 F29
Wheels: Bontrager Race X Lite
Crank: Shimano XTR 175mm
Ring: Blackspire 32t
Cog: Surly 18t & 20t
Spacers: Surly
Post: Bontrager Race X Lite carbon
Saddle: Bontrager Race Lite
Stem: Thomson X4 90mm
Bar: Bontrager Race Lite Big Sweep
Grips: ESI Racers Edge
Pedals: Crank Bros Egg Beaters SL
Chain: SRAM 8 speed
Tires: Bontrager Jones 2.2
Brakes: BB7
Weight: 23.7lbs


----------



## onespeedfreak (Sep 30, 2006)

c_davis ... how much does your spider fro weigh? that bike looks hot!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Bullit_cn said:


> Here's mine...


Sweet ARC. How much does she weigh? And what are the specs? Always loved those bikes!


----------



## kenz76 (Nov 7, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


>


I'm wondering what is that tire in front (rear also?) Race Queen? I have a Race King 2.0 supersonic, but never heard of the queen. is she even softer?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

kenz76 said:


> I'm wondering what is that tire in front (rear also?) Race Queen? I have a Race King 2.0 supersonic, but never heard of the queen. is she even softer?


Race Queen is from a special batch of tires made for a teammate of mine. It is the same tread as the Race King 2.2...but with a different rubber compound. Actually, all the Race King 2.2 are made up custom for the team. Each with a specific rubber compound based on the riders preference.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's my rig








Litech Magisium Alloy Frame
Rock Shox REBA Team with remote lock out
Truvative X fire cranks
FSA Platnium Pro BB
Avid SD7 rim brakes
Race Face Handle XC flat bar
SRAM X9 shifter
SRAM X9 Rear D med cage
SRAM 11-32 cassette
SRAM 991 chain
Shittymono XT Front D (rubs in climbing gears, gonna replace with X9 soon)
Profile Design stubby bar ends
Mavic Crossroc wheelset
WTB Velocoraptor 2.1 tyres
Weight 22.1lbs


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

CD Jekyll 2000 SL


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats one BAD ASS jekyl. best ever!


----------



## Thorpe (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Thorpe (Jan 16, 2008)

It's been changed since this pic. New seatpost, saddle, took stickers off the fork, put the granny gear back on.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

That's beautiful. I race an '07 Epic Marathon (aluminum), Reba, Roval Wheels, etc. Comes in at just under 25 lbs (depending on tires).


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Specialized won't cover you if you go longer than 100mm. I have a Reba U-Turn, but never go past 100mm.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't race but the bike is certainly up for it although I'm blatantly here for showing off.


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

I finally have mine in some semblance of racing shape, so I can post up 
Some changes still to be made: get ride of stupid long cage rear mech, mount up new 140 rear rotor, find some light 400mm 31.6 seatpost, change stem, set up DA front mech.
2008 Orbea Alma sitting a hair under 20lbs as pictured:


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

mete said:


> 7843g:


The most beautiful bike I've ever seen...wow...really!


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

zecanon said:


> I finally have mine in some semblance of racing shape, so I can post up
> Some changes still to be made: get ride of stupid long cage rear mech, mount up new 140 rear rotor, find some light 400mm 31.6 seatpost, change stem, set up DA front mech.
> 2008 Orbea Alma sitting a hair under 20lbs as pictured:


how you going to go dura ace front mech if its top pull?


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Race Queen is from a special batch of tires made for a teammate of mine. It is the same tread as the Race King 2.2...but with a different rubber compound. Actually, all the Race King 2.2 are made up custom for the team. Each with a specific rubber compound based on the riders preference.


lovin' the white sidi's, mmmmmm.....


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

RockStarRacing said:


> how you going to go dura ace front mech if its top pull?


Do a search in the weight weenies section. I have used the mech before, but I am waiting for my 42t big ring to come in and I'll switch both at the same time.


----------



## kokoAzuela (Feb 1, 2007)

Here´s my rig!


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

New rig for the year. Its a bit different for me coming from a 29'er to a 26'er (gasp)




























24lbs after swapping out the LX crankset.

Its a fun bike!


----------



## aulmen (Jul 4, 2006)

*Superfly*

Here's mine. I posted this somewhere else but I figured with the new I9's a re-post was in order. Am I a post whore? Perhaps.


----------



## Wolfman401 (May 20, 2008)

I dont have any pics right now because i just put the last part on it a few weeks ago and havent gotten a chance to take pics of it... ill post some when i can

Frame: Specialized Rockhopper
Fork: Rock Shox Tora 302 (stock.... changing soon to a sid)
Cranks: Race Face Evolve XC
Cassette: SRAM PC 990
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 Med Cage
Front Derailleur: SRAM X9
Shifters: SRAM X9 Trigger
Pedals: Shimano SPD
Wheels: Mavic Crossland UST
Tires: Panaracer Fire XC Pro Tubeless
Brakes: Avid Jucy 5
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock On

Just to give you an idea.... now to go fix the bike and put it back together so i can post some pics


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

mete said:


> 7843g:


here are the bike's specifications...


----------



## flandeez (Apr 25, 2008)

*Intense Spider Rig*

















2009 RP23!


----------



## Xyzzy (Feb 14, 2004)

I have no idea why my wife chose white carpet.


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

Cannondale CAAD5:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

mete said:


> Cannondale CAAD5:


Are you Darth Vader? 

Very nice bike!


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

I always forget to add my bike to this list. Not many 1x9s here:

2006 Iron Horse Azure 17" frame with 90mm travel set up as 9-speed
Fork: Rockhox Reba Race (100mm)
Shock: Fox Float R
Shifter: X9
Rear Der: X9 Short cage
Chain: SRAM 991
Cassette: Sram PG990, 11-34
Cranks and BB: Race Face Evolve XC, 32-tooth ring only
Chain Guides: Blackspire Lite God, Blackspire Blackguard
Brakes: Hayes 9 Hydraulic
Post: Thomson Elite 27.2 (2007)
Stem: Thomson Elite 100mm, 5 degree rise
Bar: Race Face Evolve XC riser
Grips: Ritchy foam or ODI Ruffians
Rims: Stans 355 ZTR
Hubs: Hope Pro II
Spokes: DT Comps
Tires: Front: Maxxis Ignitor 2.3 
Rear: Ignitor 2.1 exception compound, both run tubeless
Headset: Beats me
Pedals: Shimano 520
Weight: 26.5 lbs


I wish it could be lighter but the frame is over 6 lbs and my cranks and brakes are heavy. Next year I'll lighten it. For now I can just afford better fitness.


----------



## Qprs (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice bikes in this thread :thumbsup:

Here's my rigid XC bike. Nice ass don't you think 


















frame: Commencal VIP Nuts 5
fork: Pace RC31
brakes: Formula Oro Puro 180/160 (160/140mm XTR rotors have been ordered..)
wheels: XTR / Sapim CX-Ray / ZTR Olympic
drivetrain: X.0 rear derailleur, XT front deraileur, X.0 shifters, KMC X9sl gold chain, Ultegra 12-25 cassette
cranks: Truvativ Stylo (22-36-44)
stem/handlebar/grips: Ritchey WCS wet-black
seatpost: Woodman Carbo 400 of
seat: Specialized Phenom SL
tires: Continental Raceking 2.2
pedals: Shimano XT
weight: ~9.2kg

My full-suspension XC bike:










I will add the specs soon..


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

*07 Stumpy Comp*

Still orginal but I hope to change a few things soon.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Seriously, you racing the Stumpy?


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> Seriously, you racing the Stumpy?


I'm just a beginner right now. I wanted the epic but I didn't know if racing would be for me so I played it safe with a stumpy.


----------



## upsidedown1 (Sep 18, 2007)

You would have loved the Epic, but either way you could not go wrong. If you actually start to get into racing the Epic is awesome. I use my Epic for racing and everything else I ride to. Very comfy for me.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

HUSKERS said:


> I'm just a beginner right now. I wanted the epic but I didn't know if racing would be for me so I played it safe with a stumpy.


Oh ok, I had the same bike last year and it didn't strike me as particularly race able but I'd like to see what it could do with really fast tires, some lighter bits etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> Oh ok, I had the same bike last year and it didn't strike me as particularly race able but I'd like to see what it could do with really fast tires, some lighter bits etc.:thumbsup:


I'd like to start with tires but not sure what to get.


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

upsidedown1 said:


> You would have loved the Epic, but either way you could not go wrong. If you actually start to get into racing the Epic is awesome. I use my Epic for racing and everything else I ride to. Very comfy for me.


When I bought my bike this year I wanted to get a 07 model to save money. Only Epics I could find were 08 models. So far I'm happy with my Stumpjumper.


----------



## upsidedown1 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was using SB8's but switched to Maxxis Crossmarks. Looks like you ride in to much mud to run those tires. The Kenda SB8's are nice and light though.


----------



## HUSKERS (Aug 13, 2006)

upsidedown1 said:


> I was using SB8's but switched to Maxxis Crossmarks. Looks like you ride in to much mud to run those tires. The Kenda SB8's are nice and light though.


I don't get to ride mud to often here. When it rains they don't want you on the trails here. But the state lake I live next to has no trails so I can go out and ride around where ever I want wet or dry. The plan is to get a trail going out there someday so everyone can ride.

As for tires I was looking into the Maxxis Crossmark or Ignitor and maybe the Wolverine or the Prowler MX from WTB. I've been hearing good things about the Crossmark so I'm kind of leaning towards that.


----------



## upsidedown1 (Sep 18, 2007)

The Crossmarks are a little heavier than the SB8's, but are more predictable and track better. I use the exception series. They are lighter than the standard Crossmark. Run them with Stans No-Tube set up then you can run at really low tire pressures. I run 22 in front and 24 in back. Makes for lots of traction. Enjoy, whatever your choice is you won't go wrong.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Seriously, you racing the Stumpy?


I race an 07 Elite in 24 hour and enduro events, at stock it's the same weight as an 07 Epic Comp and when paired with lighter tires it performs just fine. Not the kind of bike I'd use in a shorter purely speed oriented event, but for endurance racing it's a lot of fun.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think it must have been the geometry, both my new Trance and old RM Slayer have more aggressive angles which make you ride them hard, whereas you have t work to get speed out of the Stumpy, not that it isn't a fast bike or anything maybe lowering the fork would help, but it's too late now as I've sold mine.


----------



## robhyldahl (Jun 26, 2007)

This is my racing bike.


----------



## OutThere (Dec 25, 2007)

*My little mean machine*

Trek Fuel EX 5, with extreme makeover.


----------



## jack likes bikes (Jun 12, 2008)

really like this bike



robhyldahl said:


> This is my racing bike.


----------



## robhyldahl (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah me too. Funny thing happened the other day. As you can see, my bike is wearing some pretty burly tires in that photo. Continental Diesels to be exact. My old XC tires just weren't getting the job done in the wet conditions that we often have out here in the east. I had the diesels hanging around (I think I picked them up on some clearance rack somewhere) and thought i'd give them a shot at a local weekly race series we have here. I was convinced that the severe weight increase (about 350 grams per tire) would slow me down on the climbs and on the flats. Turns out that I was not only faster on the downhill sections with these tires, but I was faster going uphill. The increased traction on the uphill was astonishing! Traction vs. Weight? Traction wins! I had my best result yet. Who knew?


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

robhyldahl said:


> Traction vs. Weight? Traction wins! I had my best result yet. Who knew?


Can't agree more. The more I ride the more I think tires are the single most important part of the bike. Big fat grippy tubeless tires. Now if I could only get something bigger than a 2.1 Ignitor out back I'd be super happy.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Very nice indeed and coincidentally, I got this frame today:


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Very nice indeed and coincidentally, I got this frame today:


You might go a little faster on that one than on your Prophet.  That said, after a few years of 6 inch travel, it's gonna feel like shake, rattle and roll at first.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Photograph said:


> Mine appears to be the oldest of the bunch so far (how old is the gunnar rockhound further up the page?), a now fully rebuilt/upgraded 1997 Kona Kilauea ready for another 11 years fo abuse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you beat by a year (or at least I did).
Last year I was racing a '96 Stumpjumper. 









Life keeps getting in the way of racing this year, but if I pin a number on it will be on this bike in either Expert Singlespeed, or Expert 40-49.


----------



## OutThere (Dec 25, 2007)

*Raleigh RDS 9.0*

Believe it or not but actually a really great ride.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll take your word for it, certainly looks a lot better than their other bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

EGF168 said:


> I'll take your word for it, certainly looks a lot better than their other bikes.:thumbsup:


Just like Ironhorse, Raleigh also makes high-end bikes even though they're better known for low-end bikes. Their Phase I AM bike got a great review last year.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Updated Spider w/ new Fox Fork...*

Replaced the Manitou R7. I really like the Fox much better.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

A few little changes.. namely the fork (Sid world cup), rear der (Dura-ace), and the bb (TA specialites Ti Axix pro lite), furious freds

21.1lbs.


----------



## belvedere86 (Feb 28, 2008)

merida gustav


----------



## Thorpe (Jan 16, 2008)

Hydraulic V-brakes NICE


----------



## jack likes bikes (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm a bit new to mountain biking but why do you run a dura-acr rear der?



superlightracer said:


> A few little changes.. namely the fork (Sid world cup), rear der (Dura-ace), and the bb (TA specialites Ti Axix pro lite), furious freds
> 
> 21.9lbs.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Because its slightly lighter then an XTR. No less durable. 

Also note compact(5 bolt) Race Face carbon/alum cranks with prolly a 29t middle(no granny)/42t bigring, using a nice ti square taper BB. 

In regards to the FFred tires.. I've raced them now in 5 XC races and 1 12 hour solo. One XC was Carters Lake in N Ga. A course known for its killer shale type rocky descents that eat light weight tires. Still going with zero probs to date. fwiw. 

Nice ride.


----------



## BMXspears (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## aBrownCow (Jun 18, 2006)

superlightracer said:


> A few little changes.. namely the fork (Sid world cup), rear der (Dura-ace), and the bb (TA specialites Ti Axix pro lite), furious freds
> 
> 21.1lbs.


Love this bike, man. It looks like my Bullit but with anorexia...


----------



## Spinny (Sep 1, 2004)

robhyldahl said:


> This is my racing bike.


 I have almost the same bike. Does the front tire clear the head-tube when fully compressed? I love the Diesel on my other AM-ish HT, which makes it ride like FS, only better, but never thought about XC racing. Interesting.


----------



## austin rr (Aug 6, 2007)

*Dang*

wats the waight on the s-works,
that looks like nothin but carbon


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

austin rr said:


> wats the waight on the s-works,
> that looks like nothin but carbon


What s-works? You mean the Scott Spark 10 full carbon bike above, it's may have weighed 20.59 but I can't remember.


----------



## jeff bernaeyge (Apr 30, 2008)

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn238/WORSRacing/WORS%205%20Reforestation%20Ramble/WORS501.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Whyte PRST 1 XT 2001, it was my dads old race rig without the flats, I'll bet you don't see those very often.


----------



## stinkydog (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't say that I raced this bike in the last 10 years, but it is still my primary ride and the most dependable bike I have ever owned.
I have no idea how many miles are on it, but trust me, it's a real lot.


----------



## AndyBroke (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought this yesterday


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am almost finished the build on my Voodoo Canzo 26


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Just finish building this a few days ago:


----------



## Sherwin (Feb 15, 2008)

My new rig, need to shorten brake cables yet, change to stan's, and seat is much higher now. 24lbs as it sits with tubes.


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

My XC rig:
1998 Sunn Xchox Alu
Brakes: Avid 1D-20
Levers: Avid AD-1.0L
Shifters: Grip Shift ESP 7.0
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore LX top-swing, bottom-pull
Rear Derailleur: Grip Shift ESP 9.0
Crankset: Sugino Impel 300, 22/32/42 teeth
Pedals: Wellgo Toe-Clips (Old School love em to death )
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-UN52
BB Shell Width:68mm English
Rear Cogs: 8-speed, 11 - 30 teeth
Chain: Sachs PC-41, 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost:Rudd alloy
Saddle: Selle Italia Nitrox
Handlebar: Brute 175
Handlebar Stem: Rudd
Headset:	1 1/8" threadless Dia-Tech

Fork: SID Race (not pictured)
Tires: Hutchinson Python 
27lbs


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Team Element Sc 2003
Easton and Thompson
2003 XTR
Old XC CrossMax Rims


----------



## SeeJaySTi (Jul 15, 2008)

Just picked this up the other day, just starting my XC riding/racing after a few years out of the game. Any suggestions on a tire upgrade? I have already gotten a flat and only taken it out twice! What is everyone riding on and having good luck with abuse?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

Frame- 2001(?) Trek Fuel 98 Frame
Forks - 2005 Duke XC, 100mm
Rear Shock - Fox Float RC
Handlebars - Easton EA50 Flat, 25.4mm
Stem - RaceFace Deus
Front wheel - Mavic Crossmax Enduro UST (XM819, XT Hub in photo)
Front Tire - IRC Mibro 2.25 UST 
Rear Wheel - Shimano XT M770 hub/Mavic XM819 UST , wheelsmith 
double butted spokes
Rear Tire - IRC Mythos UST 
Seatpost - Sette APX Carbon
Saddle - Nashbar Race
Rear Deraileur- Shimano Deore XT
Front Deraileur-Shimano Deore XT
Brakes - Avid Single Digit 7
Cranks - Shimano Deore XT 44/32/22 
Cassette - Shimano HG-70 14-32, 7 speed
Pedals - Time ATAC Alium


----------



## OrbeaAbsalon (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my new ride, well just the frame and fork. It replaces my one month old Orbea Alma after the dropouts started to peel off. The funny thing is it's lighter, rides just as good and is about $900 cheaper.


----------



## JOEROCKET2 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is my race bike with its new F100 fork


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

So sick of having a bike everyone else has (my past 3 bikeswere xtc's) I finally decided to build something a little different
I aimed to make a bike that would defy bontragers rule... "light, cheap, strong, pick any two." So the parts have been chosen with that in mind. It is a little on the weak side, but I figure I can get away with it weighing 63kgs (~140lbs).

I also got a little patriotic with green and gold anodized parts throughout. (Im Aussie :thumbsup: )

Frame:
Pedal Force MT-1
Fork:
Reba Race
Wheels:
XTR 965 laced to Sun EQ Rims with supecomp's and gold alloy nipples. Tyres will rotate between fast/furious fred, racing ralph, kenda sb8 and nobby nic.
Drivetrain:
XTR 952 cranks, Dura Ace BB, green/gold chainring bolts, xt cassette/chain/FD, x.o shifters, x.9 rear derailleur.
Cockpit:
EA50 stem, Thompson post, Gobi Saddle, Titec hellbent bar (its like the childhood teddy of all my bikeparts), ozriders.com.au grips.
Brakes:
Juicy 5's

The parts are a mix of new, second hand and bits from my last xtc. All together the bike weighs in at 9.8kgs (~21.5lbs) with fast/furious freds, and 10kgs (~22lbs) with 'real' tyres, and most importantly, didnt cost me an arm and a leg.

Upgrades for the near future include alligator i-link cable outer, and a syntace f99 stem. Further down the track ill put on magura marta's and possibly the magura durin fork, bringing the weight closer to 9.4kgs (~20.5lbs) for a completely raceable xc bike.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is my new XTC1 with a few parts off the Anthem (fork, wheelset, cranks, BB, post, bars/stem). Loving the bike so far.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm beginning to see a 'full sus back to ht" trend going on in this forum.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

dynamic213 said:


> I'm beginning to see a 'full sus back to ht" trend going on in this forum.


weight weenies, efficiency nuts, and reliability... my guess at least


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm actually looking into the gary fisher superfly. i currently ride a gary fisher sugar. i'm on the fence though. superfly is so nice on the climbs and rolls great. the sugar is great on the downhills and the suspension sokes up those annoying back aching "stings" on stutter bumps...hmmm.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE A STICKY!
I'll revive it and post my bike and a bike I want...










and, thank you *LordOnOne * for the picture...


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

the rat said:


> So sick of having a bike everyone else has (my past 3 bikeswere xtc's) I finally decided to build something a little different
> I aimed to make a bike that would defy bontragers rule... "light, cheap, strong, pick any two." So the parts have been chosen with that in mind. It is a little on the weak side, but I figure I can get away with it weighing 63kgs (~140lbs).
> 
> I also got a little patriotic with green and gold anodized parts throughout. (Im Aussie :thumbsup: )
> ...


How are you liking your MT-1 frame? Does it flex at all under power?


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

*Moots*

Here is mine.

It is bad when ACTUAL SIZE is smaller than your bike. The ACTUAL SIZE sign is something my father-in-law put up on his land in Amarillo.


----------



## mete (Apr 20, 2007)

Scalpel:

Cake:


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

*Turner Nitrous*

That's the fastest race bike I've ever owned ... 21.8lbs rocket with full knobbies, ready to race. 
Dave Turner has been crazy to discontinue this rocket :madman:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2005 F2000SL Optimo HT*

I don't race yet- but a racer friend recently borrowed it, and easily took first with it. Currently at 19.6 pounds, run tubeless. Steers telepathically and climbs like a robotic, crack-addicted goat. I am finally ditching the BB7s(still love them), and waiting for my new Magura Marta SL brakeset......should be down to 18-ish pounds, by then.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

../


----------



## doctorthirst (Apr 24, 2008)

mete said:


> Scalpel:
> 
> Cake:


Oh man, I love both of these bikes! Is that a stock paint job on the Cake? I've never seen one that looks that good.


----------



## jack likes bikes (Jun 12, 2008)

heres one race rig its and Avanti Competitor 2.0


----------



## robhyldahl (Jun 26, 2007)

*Here's a few of mine*

Still have a few upgrades to go before the season, but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

robhyldahl said:


> Still have a few upgrades to go before the season, but this is what I have so far.


Beautiful bike! Is that 26 or 29?


----------



## robhyldahl (Jun 26, 2007)

> Beautiful bike! Is that 26 or 29?


It's 26. Wish it was 29 or 650b though.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

robhyldahl said:


> It's 26. Wish it was 29 or 650b though.


Never knew Merlin made a Lefty-compatible headset. Those Contis stick like velcro, eh?


----------



## robhyldahl (Jun 26, 2007)

> Never knew Merlin made a Lefty-compatible headset. Those Contis stick like velcro, eh?


Yeah, in the late 90's, to about 01 or 02 Merlin made the fat ti, extrafat series of bikes that were designed around the fatty headshok. I love Ti bikes and I love the lefty, but I didn't have the cash for a custom ti frame with a 1.5" head tube. The other option was to find one of these old frames and slap a lefty in. Bought the frame for $700 and built it up as you see. It's been a fantastic XC race bike.


----------



## kramerrides (Apr 3, 2007)

robhyldahl said:


> Still have a few upgrades to go before the season, but this is what I have so far.


Not sure why, but I think that's one of the sweetest bikes I've seen posted on mtbr. Good job.


----------



## AbqStumpy (May 16, 2008)

Here is mine. Its only seen two races (as have I) but so far I love the thing!


----------



## iminbermuda (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL!

The seat posts in this thread! EHHHHHHH!!!!!

My EYES are burning!!!


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

iminbermuda said:


> LOL!
> 
> The seat posts in this thread! EHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> My EYES are burning!!!


I run the seat post on my bike that high while commuting and riding trails it makes the pedaling more efficient.


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is mine...I was waiting to clean her before posting. Old I know...but man, does she still fly! I purchased the frame new online on a super closeout (it was three years old but never built) in 2004. Built it up from scratch with some old parts, some new...done some updating.

'01 KHS Alite Team

Specs are:

Frame: KHS Alite Team Easton Superlite tubing
speclist:
Fork: Marzocchi Z3 Bam 80 w/enduro seals kit
rear mech: Shimano XTR
front mech: Shimano XTR
shifters: XTR (8spd...works better than 9 
headset: Syncros
stem: RaceFace Deus XC (Inverted)
bars: RaceFace Atlas XC (low rise)
brakes: Avid Single Digit SL (Ti hardware)
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax Ceramic
Cassette: 8-speed cassette Shimano XT 11-28
pedals: Shimano PD-M737
saddle: WTB Shadow Ti
Seatpost: Syncros
Crank: Truvativ Stylo Team GXP
tires: Hutchinson Python Air Light
bottlecage: King Alloy
total weight: 22.6 lbs (roughly)


----------



## doctorthirst (Apr 24, 2008)

cbx said:


> Here is mine...I was waiting to clean her before posting. Old I know...but man, does she still fly! I purchased the frame new online on a super closeout (it was three years old but never built) in 2004. Built it up from scratch with some old parts, some new...done some updating.
> 
> '01 KHS Alite Team
> 
> ...


Sweet bike man. Love slightly-older-but-still-way-fast bikes.


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

doctorthirst said:


> Sweet bike man. Love slightly-older-but-still-way-fast bikes.


Thank you! Yeah, every time I ride it, I am reminded how much I love this sport. I had a couple of GT's, a Yeti, another KHS...raced them all at one point or another and loved all of them. At night before races I used to go out to the garage and visualize the next day and look over my bikes with great adoration...still do.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

Right now Im training on a 28lb RMB that I might start racing when I get a new front fork(i have a dart2). Its fine but im looking at an all xtr drivetrain for it later down the road.


----------



## jdubb12 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is my new one.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Just Upgraded Brakes...*

After many years of faithful service- the BB7 disc brakes are finally retired. The new Magura Marta SL is so powerful...I am still getting used to them. Final race weight is now 18.93lbs/8586g.


----------



## xllent01 (Nov 21, 2008)

My 06 IronHorse Azure xc race rig..


----------



## Minhdinh (Jan 8, 2009)

no pics yet guys. i am compltely new to biking and i've just ordered a kona kikapu 9 from a website for 452 uk pounds. it's a 2007 model but new. i wanted a bike to lose weight but after looking at ebay for 1 week i discovered kona. then i browsed bike websites etc... I'll post a pic when i get it. can't wait  anyway just wondering what do you guys use to clean the bikes? is water perfectly safe or do you need to wax after etc?


----------



## mackyfranklin (Jan 11, 2009)

*Giant XTC A1*

Here's my baby:


----------



## rasmusj (May 29, 2008)

Hardtail, old picture, position changed a little, wheels in picture sold



Fully, new for this season, parts mostly taken from my old fully, therefore the horrible match of colours, ugly bike, rides great  Still needs a few new parts before ready..


----------



## thassman (Dec 22, 2007)

My super fast and stiff Rivette H6 hardtail.



















Weight is around 9.8kg
Im in the market for a race fully, tried that giant anthem x, it's a very nice ride


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

*2008 Element 50 w/LOTS of upgrades*


----------



## YETI05 (Sep 9, 2008)

02 asr


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## bmf102 (Aug 27, 2007)

thassman said:


> My super fast and stiff Rivette H6 hardtail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet bike, what size is that frame? 9.8kg seems a bit heavy with all those light components.


----------



## rasmusj (May 29, 2008)

Not mine, but anyways..The Rivette frame is rather heavy. My XL pictured above was some 1600-1650 g for frame only, the ano is somewhat lighter. This weight includes both frame, seatpost collar, all bolts and the seatpost shim that the frame is born with. Now, on the bright side, the frame eats a 27.2 mm post, which is nice and light, same goes for the compatibility with a road FD. Cable routing is internal, basically there is a cable stop on the headtube and you just run an ILinks or Nokon liner through the frame, rear disc is internal as well - makes for a 'clean' look and well, easy cleaning of the bike. The frame is very stiff and the geometry is looong and with steep angles, suits me nicely... Mine weights in around 9 kgs depending on tires, could still lose a little..


----------



## thassman (Dec 22, 2007)

My black Rivette frame is a Large, it weighs in at 1550 g that includes bolts, shim, saddel clamp and internal cableguides etc.
I had a red one as well, and it is around 100g heavier due to the painting.


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

Just finished this thing.


----------



## jmilliron (Aug 24, 2007)

Going to move to lighter tires before XC season starts.










Next year, I'll probably switch to a lighter frame.

edit; that's an old pic from when I first put the fork on. I've since moved the stem all the way down and flipped it over.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Made the jump to big wheels this year, liking it very much:


----------



## jmoote (Aug 31, 2007)

Photograph said:


> Made the jump to big wheels this year, liking it very much


One of my favourite bikes for '09

very nice!


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

dynamic213 said:


> How are you liking your MT-1 frame? Does it flex at all under power?


Sorry, Ive been away for a month, havent been on the forums the whole time pretty much. The bike is great, I honestly cannot give it enough praise, its light, stiff and comfortable. Im really happy with it. Not sure if Ive posted pics after I put my own decals on so here goes!


----------



## waldojr (Nov 23, 2006)

here's my racer-x


----------



## chmnyboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got the new wheelset on 'er:










Overall, she's outlasted four wheelsets, two seatposts, two stems, three derailleurs, two cranks, two v-brake sets, two disc brake setups, two cranks, two headsets, four bottom brackets, three derailleur hangers, two stems, three handlebars, four forks, and four saddles. Hoping to get a decade of riding before something cracks, we'll see.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

chmnyboy said:


> Just got the new wheelset on 'er:
> 
> Overall, she's outlasted four wheelsets, two seatposts, two stems, three derailleurs, two cranks, two v-brake sets, two disc brake setups, two cranks, two headsets, four bottom brackets, three derailleur hangers, two stems, three handlebars, four forks, and four saddles. Hoping to get a decade of riding before something cracks, we'll see.


What frame is that? Looks like a Rocky Mountain Vertex....


----------



## heattreater (Feb 26, 2007)

Just picked up one of these for this years racing season problem is there too much here to ride it right now.


----------



## chmnyboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> What frame is that? Looks like a Rocky Mountain Vertex....


KHS Alite, although Vertex is a good guess due to the seattube/downtube junction.


----------



## Rude-e (Aug 23, 2004)

Schwinn Homegrown

I'm collecting parts to add some gears.


----------



## sam575 (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeti ARC for XC and Pivot Mach 4 for Marathons.

Not built stupid light, both are super stiff and ok weight.

Yeti is 10.2kg, Pivot is 11.5kg.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

09 Quiver:


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is my race bike. Dont know the weight and i`m not going to weight it as I can`t afford to throw any more money at it.














































I raced it last year with a 2.5 kg Shimano Alfine rear hub, Ive dropped a couple of kilos and gone for 2x9 because ive moved up to Expert/Elite. Its such a great ride that I couldn`t bare to buy something else. Ive also been training on it as a singlespeed, very versatile bike.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I just finished up my 26" xc bike for this season





































Big thanks to Chris King (hubs, headsets), Edge Composites (bars, rims), LH Thomson, and NoTubes.

my team guys will be racing our stock 6061 Darksides (2.8 pounds for the 19" frame) for most events, and custom 650b bikes for the ultra-endurance and super rocky races (and our 140mm fs bike that's still underwraps).

This bike is fun as heck!


----------



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

> Big thanks to Chris King (hubs, headsets), Edge Composites (bars, rims), LH Thomson, and NoTubes.
> 
> my team guys will be racing our stock 6061 Darksides (2.8 pounds for the 19" frame) for most events, and custom 650b bikes for the ultra-endurance and super rocky races (and our 140mm fs bike that's still underwraps).
> 
> This bike is fun as heck!


Yeah man, thumbs up for the wide bars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

What size chain rings are you running?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

This will be my 4th season on the 2006 Dos Niner.



New Ripcord Housing and a little more comfy cockpit for this year.



If I don't like the bars/stem, I'll go back to last year's width/sweep.


----------



## jaxson (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bruce,
What is the weight of your Dos? I'm back and forth between the purchase of the Mamasita or Dos frame.
Right now I'm ridng a Fisher Xcaliber ... mostly XT and X-9 stuff ... @ 26 lbs. + with the stock Superstock wheelset and Eggbeater SLs. I did have Mikesee built new a set of XTR/Arch/Supercomps that I'll use for events, and that will drop nearly 1 lb. of weight right there. I'll be able to try tubeless out with those rims as well.
Anyway, nice ride. I love those green Dos Niners!
Jaxson


----------



## BMXspears (Feb 20, 2007)

New ride for 09 season. 21.25lbs


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

beautiful Scalpel, Congrats !!....got to love those new C Max wheels....bet that bike rips up and down....!! what model maxxis tires ?


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

I can't decide if I should do a light weight hard tail or stick with suspension. I have a Cannondale Prophet and love it but it is on the heavy side ~ 30lbs. I weigh in at 130-135.
Guess I'll have to drool over the bikes here till I decide


----------



## BMXspears (Feb 20, 2007)

Ride2Suffer said:


> beautiful Scalpel, Congrats !!....got to love those new C Max wheels....bet that bike rips up and down....!! what model maxxis tires ?


Thanks. it rides really well uphill out of the saddle, very responsive. Tires are crossmark exceptions, I'm scared to try anything else.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

LeStrong said:


> Yeah man, thumbs up for the wide bars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> What size chain rings are you running?


Those Noir's have 44/32 rings on them. I have box full of Middleburn stuff that will go on as soon as i get the bb's from Phil Wood. Then it'll be 40/30.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

2009 Trek Top Fuel 9.8. 24lbs flat with XTR pedals. 21.5"


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is my 2009 XC Race Rig:

My Salsa Mamasita
Rigid, SS, Fat Squishy tires...
19.5 lbs


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

My 2008 Gary Fisher Piranha










Frame: 2007 Gary Fisher Piranha 16.5"
Weight- 24 pounds
Fork-Reba Race
Wheels- Mavic Crossrides
Crank- Deore LX 44-22t (2x9)
FD- Alivio
RD- Deore
Cassette- 12-34t sram
Brakes- Tektro Levers/ Avid bb5's
Shifters- Deore
Handlebars- Bontrager Race flat
Stem- Bontrager Race 90mm
Seatpost- Bontrager Select
Seat- Bontrager Inform R
Pedals- Eggbeater c's
Computer- Trek Incite 8i (soon to be Garmin 305)
Tires-Will be Kenda Karmas or Nevagals have yet to decide.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

My caldera, i race her but she is mostly for trails, amateur university races hehe...
[br/]


and my hardrock xc, which since this photo has had its fork rebuilt, new handlebars, and is in process of becoming an ss, oh also she got new brakes...digit 7 on the back and an arch rival on the front.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

My Yeti ARC. Right around 23.5 lbs. More details here... https://www.bikeblogs.com/yeti-arc-project-bike.html


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

With gears...










...and without:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Mete wishes he had a bike...all text and no pix makes him a "mete puppet!"


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Mine*

I'll be entering my first race since 2000 on this one come August,but I'll probably put the Nanoraptors these replaced back on before-lighter and much less rolling resistance.

2008 Redline d440 (not much left stock but the frame,bars/stem,seat/post)


----------



## Sally Scale (Sep 15, 2008)

*Anthem X*

I giggle like a little girl everytime I ride this thing...

Snaps out of turns, climbs like a billy goat...love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2fst4u (Dec 2, 2006)

*Giant Anthem 24 pounds*

Gosh I love this bike-everything about it is awesome; handling, acceleration, geometry, speed. It's got the whole package.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

my new rig

eggbeater mxr pedals
wtb pure v saddle
qr clamp
odi cross trainer lock on grips 
cat eye strada wireless computer
jando saddle bag
tube 4 chainstay protection

next:
new shoes
new helmet
new sealed eggbeaters/mallet pedals.

sorry for the shitty pics. my cameras all goofed up.
























ooo shiny


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

veloreality said:


> my new rig


 Nice ride but you gotta get rid of the dork disk


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

agm2 said:


> Nice ride but you gotta get rid of the dork disk


haha i spaced. my last bike had reflectors in the wheels for about a week before i even realized they were there. i cant wait to get it dirty this sunday


----------



## pieterp (Jul 11, 2006)

My scott spark, 9.95kg with 180-160mm brakes and 2.25 tires.
Good bike, light, predictable handling, climbs well, goes down even better.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

*04' Xtc*

Giant XTC hybrid 04'
21.4 lbs.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Definitely. This has been done for quite some time too btw. Back "in the day" I ran either a tri-color Ultegra or a 105 in place of the then 7-speed Deore.



Duckman said:


> Because its slightly lighter then an XTR. No less durable.
> 
> Also note compact(5 bolt) Race Face carbon/alum cranks with prolly a 29t middle(no granny)/42t bigring, using a nice ti square taper BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## booyahdex (Dec 4, 2008)

my XC bike, not really race, and yes, im still on vees....


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

booyahdex said:


> my XC bike, not really race, and yes, im still on vees....


Dexter, why the race-only bell and racy flag with your name on it? lol...


----------



## booyahdex (Dec 4, 2008)

well, the name is purely just for fun, and the bell is supposed to be there to warn other people that im coming. Crashed into a couple walking along a street before, and decided to put the bell there...


----------



## ChesterBreck (Jun 2, 2009)

*Blur XC*

New rig coming soon, but this is the current:
Blur XC
Push'd Fox RLT 100 (changed to RLC at Push)
Push'd RP3
ZTR 355s laced to Chris King hubs
XTR Crank
XTR Shifters
XTR Rear Derailleur
XT Front Derailleur
XTR Cassette
SRAM PC-991 chain
Juicy Ultimate Brakes
Kenda Small Block 8 (2.35 front, 2.1 rear)
Thomson Seatpost
SLR saddle
Race Face stem
Easton Monkey Lite SL bars
Egg Beater pedals
Ergon GP1's
weight approx 24 lbs (haven't stuck it on a scale in a while, but it was under 24 with Nevegals, before Ergons, and prior to being push'd)


----------



## System (Mar 27, 2007)

The Spooky is pretty bad-ass looking


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Well...I literally just got this finished about a half hour ago. New frame for my B-day  and I had just picked up the fork, crank, and pedals a month ago. It looks really fun!


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

20" Merida FLX 3500D 
stock uk spec bar.
thomson pin(inline) and stem(120 zero rise)
Ergon GX1s
Dredtred 1.8 rear tire
XTR shadow rear mech and shifters.



















for those events where i dont fancy using the FLX or where i just feel like having a laugh on a really comfortable bike we have the rig ,

hope pro2 SS 
hope Headset 
Ergon gc2s
XT square taper cranks
Easton Ea70 post 
Ouchterergonomo saddle


----------



## daytona (Jun 17, 2004)

my YETI ARC for race


----------



## sam575 (Dec 24, 2006)

including the pedals?

nice arc


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

Heres my brand spanking new Merida Ninetysix... I don't race.. just used for a more comfi on road ride.


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*does the job or xc*

this is my wife's










and mine










not much bling but does it's job well =)


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

Here
But with a few changes:
Conty RK up front
'Howling' Scubs rotors + ti bolts
Formula R1s


----------



## Bike Heritage (Sep 22, 2008)

first year on a mountain bike

trance 2 pure stock for now.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

Titus Racer-X epic endurance machine and Orbea Alma open-throttle velocity rocket.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine in it's current set up..


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

*Kona Muni Mula*

Recommendations for upgrades welcome!!!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

did my first ever MTB race over the weekend... my bike is far from being a "race" bike... but having done this first race, i might keep weenie'ing it out... Right now it's 26.94lbs, still with stock wheels and crank... Upgrades were:

- stem (Thomson 70mm)
- carbon bar (Easton Monkey Lite XC)
- rear cassette (SRAM PG990)
- chain (SRAM PC991 cross step)
- grips (Lizard Skin Peaty lock-ons)
- shifters (SRAM X9)
- headset (Chris King)
- tires (Nev 2.1 DTC front, SB8 2.1 DTC rear)
- brakes (Avid Elixir CR 180/165)










cheers

EDIT: Replaced Tires with Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo in front and SB8 1.95 in rear, with some lightweight 0.6mm tubes... weight now 26.36 lbs


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Replacing frame with a 26'' hardtail along with cranks this Fall....those are the only original parts left


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've ridden xc (it's mostly all-mountain and trail riding). But, here are my bikes that could be used for xc racing.

05 Seven Sola w/ Fox F100 RLC 

07 Ellsworth TiRUTH w/ Fox F100 RLC


----------



## submerged (Jan 12, 2006)

*My New Race Rig*

Just picked up my brand new 9.8


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Very, very brand new. 2010!!!!!!!!!!! Nice bike!


----------



## sam575 (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice Trek! Looks fast. Let us know how it rides...

What is the weight?


----------



## submerged (Jan 12, 2006)

I've taken her out twice now and it's a great ride. My first time on Carbon fiber so I've been impressed with the reduction in chatter. But my favorite bit is how damn stiff the thing is. It weighs 23.3 with pedals. It's not a featherweight, but then again neither am I.


----------



## edm747 (Jan 19, 2007)

My '07 setup. Well, atleast that's what it looks like when I first finished building it back in 2007. :winker:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When I bought the bike, I thought I'd get something else if I ever decided to start racing.

Then I started racing, and it's the one I have.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (Aug 21, 2005)

I've posted this thing before but here it is..


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

sweet Yeti man!!! :thumbsup:

love the old school ARC


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Stumpjumper comp 29r. Stock except for the titec micros. I think it weighs around 26lbs.


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

I think your dog is taking a wizz on the tree in the background...lol


----------



## MONGE (Sep 1, 2009)

*From Costa Rica*

I have to say you guys have great bikes... Dream bikes..

Here it is my best trip, training, and race partner.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MONGE (Sep 1, 2009)

*This is my RIG donw here in Costa Rica*

Guys you have awesome bikes....

This is mine before and after a ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

She's finally complete... 23lbs of Scott Spark


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

MSC Koncept Carbon. 20.57lbs as shown (but with a race number on).



Been really happy with it all season.


----------



## LifeDefined:I Ride a Bike (Oct 28, 2008)

Giant XTC
King B/B
XT Cranks, Brakes, Derailleurs and Shifters
Evolve XC Seatpost
Monkeylite H/Bars
EA70 Stem
Sid World Cup Fork
WTB LaserDisc XC Wheelset


----------



## Snappye (Jul 9, 2009)

My 2009 Scott Scale 30. Mostly stock but with XTR shifters and rear mech. Gradually upgrading the rest.


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

here is my bike. Nothing extra special, but it makes me happy
I am just waiting for a new RS SID Race.

the frame is Exxe Ratblack Mapei team replica, but next season I'd like to change it.


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

'07 Trek 6500D
'06 Marzocchi Marathon SL fork
XT Shadow rear der.
LX front der
WTB RocketV saddle
Truvativ XR 100mm stem
Avid BB7 mech. disc brakes
Cane Creek S3 headset
Mavic EX321 rims laced to XT hubs
2.4" Continental Mountain Kings
BBG 4-bolt 32t bashguard

31.6 lbs. :skep:

My bike needs a serious diet.


----------



## pro21 (Apr 20, 2005)

*here is my bike *

this was a gift from my wife (was under my pilow money to buy new bike).
bixs from end 2006.
use me for everything.
and now for this birthday (30.09) my wife tald me to choose wheels


----------



## Trentmeyers (Apr 3, 2009)

*My race rig*

trek fuel 80. Carbon fiber


----------



## jbrower4g63 (Jun 17, 2009)

fux said:


> Here is my race bike. Dont know the weight and i`m not going to weight it as I can`t afford to throw any more money at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: LOVELY!!! Great looking Bike. Your seat looks like its pointing a tad to the right. :nono: Whats the weight on that bad boy? Set up looks similar to my 1 by 9 air 9.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Rude-e said:


> Schwinn Homegrown
> 
> I'm collecting parts to add some gears.


Nice and minimalist! I like it! :thumbsup:

And it's got that "old school" cool to it but with a modern twist - Love the wide riser bars... Down with flat narrow bars I say!

cheers


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

got schwalbes and a Selle Italia SLR on it now, around 21.5lbs

this time last year:


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool bikes!! Here is mine XC/endurance 2003 S-work Epic with many upgrades.. Picture is from last years 24h of Moab race.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

sweet pic!! amazing landscape in the background!! i love UT


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*excellent*

i gotta agree that the bike looks extremely cool..great built up =)

very weight weenie too


----------



## jnatera (Apr 15, 2009)

*Trek 6500, 2006*










Frame Alpha SLR Aluminum
Front Suspension	2009 Rock Shox Sid's Team 100mm
Wheels Mavic XM819
Hubs Hope Pro II
Tires Maxxis Ignitor Front & Rear
Shifters Shimano XT
Front Derailleur	Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur	Shimano XT Shadow
Crank Shimano XT
Cassette Shimano XT 11-34, 9 speed
Pedals Shimano M540
Saddle Ritchey Marathon WCS
Seat Post Bontrager Select
Handlebars	Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Rizer, 31.8mm
Stem Bontrager Select, 110mm, 7 degree, 31.8mm
Headset Aheadset Slimstak w/semi-cartridge bearings, sealed
Brakeset Shimano Deore Hydraulic Disc, 160mm rotors
Grips ESI Grips
Bottle Holder Bontrager Race Lite

I am looking to change both Stem and Seat Post to Ritchey WCS Carbon


----------



## Anza (Mar 17, 2005)

-08 spider fro


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Hott. I hate you.


----------



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Here is my Tomac I built last year.*

I love this bike! Quality of pics could be better.


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*Here is my wife and mine's race rigs*

we're gonna race in these bikes next year. Now training up to complete the competition.

My wife's 10.4kg bike










My 10.3kg bike










They ride pretty well though they are not super light. Hopefully they will bring us through the finish line..


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Cannondale Scalpel Carbon Team Replica-










2x9 gearing, 110 Lefty SL, Hollowgram SL cranks and a 21lb FS (complete and very, very rideable) = fun, fun fun :thumbsup:


----------



## steeneriam (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's my current ride. Just finished putting it together and I love to ride it. Sette Reken with Tora and Shimano and Race Face stuff.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

is it under 30lbs??


----------



## steeneriam (Aug 4, 2009)

Not quite. 31.5 pounds. Is 30 a benchmark of some sort, or a standard goal? I'm pretty new to this if ya can't tell. It's lighter than my old Kona by 2.8 lbs so it rides light to me. I plan on trying ghetto tubeless, but otherwise I really have no intentions of any lighter components.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Mar 28, 2005)

steeneriam said:


> Not quite. 31.5 pounds. Is 30 a benchmark of some sort, or a standard goal? I'm pretty new to this if ya can't tell. It's lighter than my old Kona by 2.8 lbs so it rides light to me. I plan on trying ghetto tubeless, but otherwise I really have no intentions of any lighter components.


31 lbs is somewhat heavy for what would be considered a XC race bike.

Most bikes you see in here are below the 24lb mark if not lighter.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

steeneriam said:


> Not quite. 31.5 pounds. Is 30 a benchmark of some sort, or a standard goal? I'm pretty new to this if ya can't tell. It's lighter than my old Kona by 2.8 lbs so it rides light to me. I plan on trying ghetto tubeless, but otherwise I really have no intentions of any lighter components.


I was just wondering. It looks like you have some pretty heavy and/or overbuilt parts for a XC bike.


----------



## steeneriam (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope my scale is way off. Maybe that's why I don't win. 
I guess I'm gonna have to try someones purpose built sub 24lb ride and see what I'm missing.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's my new race rig. I like it. Last weekend was my first race on it, and I ended up taking home some hardware. No I don't know the weight, but I know it is nowhere nere 24 lbs.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

My 'sort of' new race rig, that has yet to be raced 








Hopefully it will get raced next weekend if the rain will let me.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

steeneriam said:


> I hope my scale is way off. Maybe that's why I don't win.
> I guess I'm gonna have to try someones purpose built sub 24lb ride and see what I'm missing.


Unless you scale is way off I guarantee you will notice a very big difference. The Climbing is like night and day. I just went from a very heavy (I think just shy of 40lbs) trek 820 to 26 pound Specialized Epic and it is seriously inexplicable how big a difference it makes.


----------



## poontank (Apr 5, 2004)

*Titus Racer X Carbon*

This is the FS race bike. The HT (Jamis Dragon) is currently a work in progress.


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> My 'sort of' new race rig, that has yet to be raced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks very "racy" 
what a casette do you use ? I see you got rid of the biggest chainwheel... 
please post a better pic so I can see the complete bike.


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

*exxe ratblack*

here is my XC rig with new fork... but, I am looking for a new frame, since this one does not match very well with the fork  

a better pics later... when it stops raining outside


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm digging the design on that frame. All matches great if you ask me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

Joel thanks ;-)


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kimlo said:


> looks very "racy"
> what a casette do you use ? I see you got rid of the biggest chainwheel...
> please post a better pic so I can see the complete bike.


I use a shimano XT 11-34 cassette. 
I'll try to get a better picture, but right now my camera's battery is dead.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

*here's my ride*

Frame: Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon, Large
Rear Shock: Fox RP 23 Boost Valve
Fork: 2010 Fox F100 RLC/FIT
Saddle: Fizik Antares
Seatpost: Specialized S-Works Carbon - modified to fit Fizik oval carbon rails
Seatpost Clamp: Hope non qr
Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper OS carbon
Stem: Thomson 80mm x 0 rise
Grips: O'neil/Azonic
Bottle cage: Bontrager carbon
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: Shimano: Regular 'ole Deore levers, XTR center lock rotors-160 f. / 140 r.
XTR rear caliper, Saint 810 4 piston front caliper
Shift Levers: Simano XTR SL-M970
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR FD-M971
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR RD-M972 Shadow
Crankset: Shimano XTR FC M-970
Bottom Bracket: Enduro Ceramic
Chain: KNC SL 9
Pedals: Crank Brothers 4 ti
Cassette: Shimano XTR Cassette CS-M970, 11-34t
Wheels: ZTR Olympic/DT 240s front ZTR Race/DT 190 rear
Skewers: Home made bolt on 9mm - Ti with aluminum washers, Ti (fixed) and aluminum (removable) nuts in the rear / Chrome Molly with aluminum washers and Ti nuts in the front
Tires: Kenda Nevegal 1.95 Front; Maxxis Larsen TT 1.9 Rear.
Stans Tire Sealant
Ti bolts throughout
Weight: 21.7 lbs.

Also is a pic of my version of extra chain stay protection
I used rubber/silicon self adhesive tape, with safety wire
Its very effective and clean looking


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

Im brand new to the XC scene but here's my new 09 F4. Bathroom scale says it weights 25.2 as she sits now but im sure its off by a pound or so.


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*nice clean bike!*

nice bike!


----------



## frenchbulldog (May 25, 2009)

*nice clean bike*

nice bike!


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

racerick said:


> Frame: Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon


I want your bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Enem178 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thx french!


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

I'll play.... 09 Diamondback Sortie Black.


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

2009 Scott Spark 30


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

that bell, really feels like a must have on the race track...


----------



## ragnar.jensen (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe not on the track, but everywhere else it carries a $70 fine if I don't have it. I can't be bothered to remove it and remount it...


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

Just picked this up today, 2010 Stumpjumper basic. A XC bike is all thats really needed for the trails around me, and hopefully this summer I'll start competing in some races. Completely stock, added in 2 Bontrager Race X Lite cages and my SPD pedals, took off the relectors and spoke guard. 24lbs 6oz as she sits. I ahve a set of eggbeaters I could throw on, but i don't have cleats for them. I'm going on the shakedown ride tomorrow with my friend (rockhopper) and his dad (stumpjumper m2), so this should be fun!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

My Epic Marathon


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Soon to be mine, except mine will be a small 29er, so it will look more like a BMX frame.
Then I will cut a pound by converting it to 1X9 and run Stan's tubeless with a front Karma, and rear Raven or Crow.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

23.9 pounds. It's old enough to get a driver's license in some midwestern states:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

It's got cop tires and cop shocks.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

steeneriam said:


> Here's my current ride. Just finished putting it together and I love to ride it. Sette Reken with Tora and Shimano and Race Face stuff.


Pull off those paint covers on the seat-stay brake bosses. The bosses may be removeable from the frame and then it won't bother me.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

poontank said:


> This is the FS race bike. The HT (Jamis Dragon) is currently a work in progress.


That is not one bit ugly at all.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

My rig, it's last days, new one is coming


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

1415chris said:


> My rig, it's last days, new one is coming


Stan's NoTubes Rims, Formula Brakes, that's Hot. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Gawker (Nov 4, 2007)

My new X


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Pictures a little bit out of date, the whole season on furious freds and last purchase cb 4ti - total 8466g


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

The new HT race bike:








The FS Race Bike:


----------



## Jfair27 (May 1, 2009)

^^^Love your HT!! weight?


----------



## cjaverett (May 12, 2008)

Here is mine...


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Jfair27 said:


> ^^^Love your HT!! weight?


21 lbs 15 oz, still need to do tubless and a few other things to bring the weight down.


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't weighed this one in yet, but I'm estimating somewhere in the 26-27 lb. range.

'08 Niner EMD Frame
Salsa Semi 29er wheelset laced to Shimano M756 XT hubs
Maxxis Ignitors
Rockshox Reba SL 100mm
Shimano M542 LX-spec crankset
Shimano M772 XT Shadow rear derailleur
Shimano M510 rapid-fire shifter
Shimano M511 Deore V-brake levers
Shimano M520 pedals
Avid BB7 brakes w/160mm rotors
BBG 32T bashguard
Salsa 32T chainring
N-Gear jump stop chainguide
Cane Creek S-3 headset
Truvativ Team 90mm stem
Truvativ Stylo Race 600mm flat bar
Bontrager Racelite seatpost
WTB Rocket V saddle
Salsa Flip-lock seat clamp
Oury lock-on grips


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got it on Tuesday. 2010 Motobecane Fly29er Ti 15.5". It only weights 23 pounds, which is good for a 29er, Reba, disk brakes. When I'm done with converting it to 1X9, a building some Stans wheels, light tires and some other stuff it will be sub-20 lb.


----------



## yeeper (May 29, 2008)

*Just got her yesterday.*










2009 Giant Anthem X2

26-ish lbs with older XT pedals. Upon purchase, I swapped out the heavy Mavic wheels with a set of m775 XT tubeless wheels. Not that much lighter, but tubeless are soooooo nice in ride quality.


----------



## yeeper (May 29, 2008)

*Another view*


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

JoshS said:


> 21 lbs 15 oz, still need to do tubless and a few other things to bring the weight down.


That's just crazy how light a bike can be right off the shelf these days!


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*My New Old FSR rig*

Here is my lovely racer. Its around 25 pounds last I checked. I probably have about $1500 in it total, so Its a budget bike that is spec'ed out pretty nice. The only thing stock is the headset and the disc brakes. I had Juicy 7's but they needed serviced so I put the stock deore's back on. Everything else is XT level. Easton cockpit and XC One wheelset. I run Small Block 8's for tires during the racing season, otherwise, I love the grip of the nevegals. I want to run the fork out to a full 100 mm but for now its still at 85 mm.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

irun22fast said:


> Here is my lovely racer. Its around 25 pounds last I checked. I probably have about $1500 in it total, so Its a budget bike that is spec'ed out pretty nice. The only thing stock is the headset and the disc brakes. I had Juicy 7's but they needed serviced so I put the stock deore's back on. Everything else is XT level. Easton cockpit and XC One wheelset. I run Small Block 8's for tires during the racing season, otherwise, I love the grip of the nevegals. I want to run the fork out to a full 100 mm but for now its still at 85 mm.


Nice rig. I always like seeing nice budget setups. Proof that you do not have to spend a ton of coin on a respectable fs bike.

That REBA is super easy to pull apart to change the travel. I did mine on my old bike when I changed the fluids and seals...added maybe 30 seconds to the job.


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*Thanks for the compliment*



A1an said:


> Nice rig. I always like seeing nice budget setups. Proof that you do not have to spend a ton of coin on a respectable fs bike.
> 
> That REBA is super easy to pull apart to change the travel. I did mine on my old bike when I changed the fluids and seals...added maybe 30 seconds to the job.


I get caught up in looking at the newest thing out there, but then recognize that for the most part, its not about the bike.

I'm doing the fork thing when the weather becomes completely miserable.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks to MTBR, I have a rocket XC bike now:

2005 Cannondale F2000SL Optimo
Cannondale Ultra Fatty DLR 80 fork
Cannondale XC3 100mm stem
Mavic Crossmax SLR disc wheelset w/ ceramic cartridge bearings
Ritchey WCS carbon flat bar
SRAM X0 twist shifters
SRAM X0 rear derailleur w/ tuned ceramic jockey wheels
Avid PC-991 Hollowpin chain 
Shimano XTR M960 crankset w/ ceramic BB bearings
Shimano XTR M952 front derailleur
Shimano Dura Ace 12-27 cassette
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Magura Marta SL hydraulic disc brakes
Continental Speed King tires
Selle San Marco Ponza Lux saddle
Crank Brothers Candy 4ti pedals
Stans NoTubes Sealant
King Cage titanium bottle cage
19.88 pounds(9.10kgs)


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*My 98 Homegrown and 04 Salsa Caballero*

I haven't weighed either bike, but they are both light. They are a mix of affordable, durable and light parts. The schwinn HG has modest mods b/c it was pretty light as a stock bike. I've owned the HG since 98.

The salsa was a build up. They both feel pretty light and are fast. My freinds guess the salsa cabellero at about 24 lbs or slightly lighter.


----------



## musg8411 (Sep 26, 2009)

*spark 20*

Here is what I will be racing with next season.









[/ATTACH]


----------



## fox_racing_guy (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's mine and I've never seen another like it, Cinelli Capitano Nemo equipped with XTR & RaceFace components with a Marzocchi Atom 80. The sad thing is I built this over the winter time then blew my knee out snowboarding so I never turned a pedal on this thing. I'd like to sell it but know I would lose my rear end in the deal.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

fox_racing_guy said:


> Here's mine and I've never seen another like it, Cinelli Capitano Nemo equipped with XTR & RaceFace components with a Marzocchi Atom 80. The sad thing is I built this over the winter time then blew my knee out snowboarding so I never turned a pedal on this thing. I'd like to sell it but know I would lose my rear end in the deal.


I screwed up my knee pretty badly in 2000 and thought I would never be able to run or race after that. Turns out I was wrong.

Can you ride at all right now?


----------



## fox_racing_guy (Nov 19, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I screwed up my knee pretty badly in 2000 and thought I would never be able to run or race after that. Turns out I was wrong.
> 
> Can you ride at all right now?


I could if I still had the drive to ride mountainbikes but I stick to motorcycles now.


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

OK, I'll play too.

XL Epic Marathon 29. Yet to be raced as there aren't any around here for another few months. 

Cheers!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Weight on that bad boy?


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Crap I have bad eyes. 26.19lbs


----------



## flargle (Apr 15, 2009)

That Cinelli is sweet.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like the HomeGrown. Those are sweet handling bikes.


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

irun22fast said:


> Here is my lovely racer. Its around 25 pounds last I checked. I probably have about $1500 in it total, so Its a budget bike that is spec'ed out pretty nice. The only thing stock is the headset and the disc brakes. I had Juicy 7's but they needed serviced so I put the stock deore's back on. Everything else is XT level. Easton cockpit and XC One wheelset. I run Small Block 8's for tires during the racing season, otherwise, I love the grip of the nevegals. I want to run the fork out to a full 100 mm but for now its still at 85 mm.


I'm not sure if the pictures are broken links on everybody's computer, or just mine, so here is an updated version. Also is my prospective singlespeeder for the next season. I'm looking at a paint job. Any suggestions on the giant?


----------



## fugi (May 18, 2004)

Ride2Suffer said:


> 09 Quiver:


You the freakin man!!!


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

2010 race rig.
Specialized Stumpjumper 29er Expert. size large. 
I was waiting out on the Giant XTC1 Alliance 29er till I heard that they won't come out with it in 2010. Soo this was the next best choice i thought. 
After a few upgrades its at 23 lbs. Just waiting for Specialized to have there XX Sworks crank in stock.
This is my first 29er and I'm impressed so far.


----------



## marcodeluca (Jan 1, 2011)

*sc blur xc carbon 2010*

Decided to build up an xc carbon frame with some light parts to see how light yet 
still forgiving and rideable I could get it. 21.14 lbs as pictured


----------



## thortiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow !!!


----------



## The_Zoltan (Oct 27, 2011)

bn_acyclist said:


> View attachment 351155


a family friend has this bike, definitely one of the nicest bikes of have ridden, he kicks my butt on it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Not finished yet, needs a lighter wheelset and possibly new cranks.
24.3lbs
Just put new decals on.


----------



## Stuartaus (Jul 28, 2011)

some very sweet looking race bikes!


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

23 lbs as pictured. Sram XX group, Reba XX fork with X-loc, Stan's Arch Wheels, X9 hubs, Ignitor tires, Crank brothers cobalt 11 pedals and bar, Ritchey stem.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my rig. It's a fast bike that makes up for my slowness. I'm looking at putting some disc brakes on there, as I'm getting annoyed with the local dirt for its propensity to embed pebbles in the brake pads and scrape up those Cane Creek rims. I also want to get the Cane Creek WAM wheels off my hands. I really like them, but I don't like the non-standard nipples (can't true the wheel without a special CC wrench).

Only difference between the bike in the photo and the real-life bike is the real-life bike now has some ghetto innertube fenders on there for the winter.


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

Motobecane @ 25lbs and Specialized FSR xc @ 29lbs


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

2012 Stumpy Carbon HT 29'er


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2010 Giant Anthem X2*

@a whopping 23.3 pounds....


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

30+ lbs of nastyness.


----------



## Gav888 (Oct 19, 2011)

Cannot wait to finish building my Anthem X race bike


----------

